
Interview with Rap Genius founder Mahbod Moghadam about his brain cancer - blaurenceclark
https://www.hdphealth.com/2016/04/04/patient-story-brain-cancer-with-mahbod-moghadam-founder-of-rap-genius/
======
sushid
It's such a shame that he prioritized his work over his health, not to mention
that his cofounder insisted that he cancel a doctor's appointment for an event
when he was experiencing facial paralysis!

It seems like only after his recovery when awry post-surgery due to work did
he actually decide to take steps in helping his body heal. Hope his health
will continue to improve.

~~~
maboo
much love!! <3

------
interdrift
I like this guy, he seems to have the same idea about death as I do

~~~
blaurenceclark
It was a great learning experience to get to have him talk with us about his
condition and path forward!

------
kartman
I wish he would explain his thinking further, on why he feels fear of death
correlates with lack of character?

~~~
maboo
My former cofounder Ilan Zechory always used to talk about how much he fears
death - I was thinking of how little character he has when I made this
statement

(this is his wiki btw:
[https://www.everipedia.com/zechory/](https://www.everipedia.com/zechory/) )

